

Ask HN: How to evaluate a start-up idea and yet be sure no one 'borrows' it? - bonzoq

I have an idea for an internet service and would love to put this idea on HN and ask for opinions before I commence on it, but that would most likely be equal to losing it if it's a good one. So is there a safe way to evaluate a start-up idea on the internet?
======
dragonbonheur
Don't worry, ideas are worthless anyway:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

~~~
bonzoq
Do you think I shouldn't care and just ask HN what they think about it?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Read Paul Graham's essay first, then decide. The one thing you should be
afraid of should be others stealing your domain name or trademarks before you
have registered them.

